
Open Forensic Science in R - josefslerka
https://sctyner.github.io/OpenForSciR/
======
weinzierl
The principal chapter headers are:

    
    
        2 Validation of DNA Interpretation Systems
    
        3 Firearms: bullets
    
        4 Firearms: casings
    
        5 Latent Fingerprints
    
        6 Show Outsole Impression Evidence
    
        7 Trace glass evidence: chemical composition
    
        8 Decision-making in Forensic Identification
    

I have no interest in forensics at all but I think my evening is gone. This is
truly nerd snipping material.

------
carlosgg
7 of the 8 authors listed are women, pretty cool.

~~~
dfsegoat
Anecdotally, it has been my (limited) experience that the Forensic Sciences
are dominated by women, in terms of the makeup of the average lab at the
academic or state/federal level. Academic programs seem to show this trend as
well:

[https://news.psu.edu/story/276199/2013/05/07/research/probin...](https://news.psu.edu/story/276199/2013/05/07/research/probing-
question-do-women-dominate-field-forensic-science)

[https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/1940904080262974...](https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19409040802629744)

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2589871X1...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2589871X19301305)

Source: Worked in a forensic genetics laboratory during my undergrad, and some
of my best friends are forensic scientists.

------
hansmrtn
It's always nice to see an interesting and quality R package.

------
omarhaneef
I have a feeling the seeds of several mystery novels will be laid tonight.

If the Times — years from now — hails anyone as the Agatha Christie of R
analysis, I’ll think back to this article.

------
costaction
Related: Digital forensic: Evidence analysis via intelligent systems and
practices. European project COST (cooperation in science and technology)
[https://www.cost.eu/actions/CA17124/#tabs|Name:overview](https://www.cost.eu/actions/CA17124/#tabs|Name:overview)

------
scanny
I had a look around, but I don't think there are any sources for Forensic Data
that are publicly available.

I don't know of any resources where data that has been extracted from some
crime scene(s) can be downloaded.

How could one build on their knowledge after going through this resource if
they would like to?

~~~
jointpdf
One good source might be NIST. Here’s an open access ballistics dataset:
[https://www.nist.gov/programs-projects/nist-ballistics-
toolm...](https://www.nist.gov/programs-projects/nist-ballistics-toolmark-
database)

Edit: I should have looked at the linked book first, since this dataset is
listed in Ch3. Oops.

------
Hitton
Sometimes you don't know what you've been missing until you are shown. This is
one of such things. Only thing that could possibly make it better is chapter
on bloodstain pattern analysis.

------
ImaCake
Figure 2.1 is a nice graphic illustration of how to make a tidy/long form
dataset from a wide format dataset. Nice!

------
poissonr
Is R commonly used in forensics?

